# What would a (SVS-) sub add to this graph



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

Dear all,

as I am interested in may-be adding a subwoofer to my system I did a few REW test to see how the response in my room is with / without eq so I'd be able to see what a sub (like th SB12 or SB13-ultra) would add.

Setup:
Yamaha RX-V1700 receiver
Infinity Overture 2
Behringer DEQ2496, optical in from HTPC, optical out to receiver

Lstening 95% to music, 5% movies.

First: response without EQ:











Second after an hour tweaking with the Behringer:










Ok, the tweaking is not the discussion, it's about the sub.

If I take a close look at the latest graph roughly said down to 32Hz is ok, the -3dB is around 31Hz.

So, if I take a measurement of the SVS SB13-ultra from audioholics we see:










The response down to 35Hz is good, then it starts to fall off, at starting moment it is around 100dB.

So if I take the -3B (=97dB) I come up to roughly 24 Hz.

So, compared to my speakers I will 'win' 7Hz (31-24) when adding a SVS SB13-Ultra......

I think this is not that much to win, is it or am I seeing things in a wrong way?


Besides that: what kind of info in in this lowest region, will it add something pleasant to the music as I do recall from my car (different setup, different sub, I know) that very low freq's where not very funny to listen add, to much like slamming a door , to much deep 'boing'...

OK, and an oher question: IF a sub would add pleasant info to the music what would you advise: 1*SB13 or 2* SB12-NSD (2 time SB13 is out of financial question...  )


Thank you for reading/your response!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With most music you wont get much below 30Hz. Movies will dig much deeper (down into the single digits) Either of the two SVS subs will do a great job with music. What will make a difference is what size room your using it in and the dimensions (square is bad). 
A sub will add depth to any music at even low volumes, you can expect a nice boost from well below 20Hz up to where your mains are crossed over at.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Joppnl said:


> Dear all,
> 
> as I am interested in may-be adding a subwoofer to my system I did a few REW test to see how the response in my room is with / without eq so I'd be able to see what a sub (like th SB12 or SB13-ultra) would add.
> 
> ...


For music think, tight kick drums...but for movies, it's more what you will feel than hear lddude:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Along with more/better/deeper bass you would also gain headroom, and depending upon how loud you like to play your music that could lead to improvements in overall sound quality as well.

When you integrate a subwoofer you set the crossover on your mains in such a manner that the subwoofer takes over the burden of the lower frequencies, say 50Hz and down. Once your mains are relieved of the frequencies they probably struggle to reproduce with any appreciable volume they no longer have to work so hard, meaning less stress and cleaner sound.

One thing to note... acoustic suspension subs - like the SB13U - are specifically designed to avail themselves of 'room gain', meaning the bass will often be deeper in your room them when they're measured in half space (essentially out in the open). More than likely you'll get a lot of deep bass below 30Hz because of that phenomenon.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that your sub might change the entire room curve depending upon placement or other things. Either way, you are going to gain a bunch of headroom for the reasons that Jman stated above.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 to what Tony said. 

To add, placement is paramount to dictating the overall impact (but, based on the fact that you have those beautiful graphs... I'm guessing you already know this! :devil


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just curious... How did you get rid of that dip at 70Hz? Would you mind sharing your filter settings?

Regards,
sga2


----------

